# خاص لطلبه وأساتذة الماجستير في الإتصالات " كيف أجهز مشروعي "



## يوسف السقاف (12 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بعد تخرجي من الجامعه كمهندس الكترونيات واتصالات بدأت اهتم اكثر بمشروع تخرجي 
ومن خلال عملي في نفس المجال بدأت اضيف في المشروعي اللي بعنوان GSM Planning

بس المشكله هي : 
- انه ماعندي اي خلفيه حتى بعد البحث والتحري عن أي قسم من اقسام الإتصالات الي تحاكي هذا المشروع 
- لا أعلم في أي الجامعات العربيه والعالميه استطيع ان اقدم هذه الدارسه ، علما بأن عملي الآن في " السعوديه " 
- لا يوجد لدي ادنى فكره عن آلية الدراسه سواء كانت منتظمه او اي شي آخر وكيفيتها .

لأي طالب أو أستاذ ماجستير ،، ممكن يساعدني ولو بأدنى معلومه ، لاني متحمس كثير لمواصلة دراستي العليا ،، وشكككككررررااااا


----------



## A.malla (12 مارس 2012)

أخي انا عم اشتغل نفس المشروع لصديق إلي...
إذا بتحب نعمل فريق انا ما عندي مشكلة
بالتوفيق .....


----------



## يوسف السقاف (14 مارس 2012)

بشرفني يا اخوي 
بس المشروع اللي عم تعمله للماجستير ولا للبكلوريا ؟


----------



## يوسف السقاف (20 مارس 2012)

للرفع مع التنبيه للمتابعه والأهميه


----------

